# Clownfish



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

A few people have seen these already, but I felt like posting them up. One of the photos seems to be popular on DeviantArt (it was featured in underwater photography) and I thought they turned out nicely. Taken with a canon rebel series borrowed for my photography class:














































I can't wait for my new Nikon *dances*


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

VERY nice pictures, Dylan .


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

Love these pics, Dylan. Awesome.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

I especially like Pic #2. Very cute fish face!


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

my son wants me to make him a nemo tank.. i wouldnt mind a clownfish and a yellow tang. maybe i'll look into it.. great pics too man. very colorful fishy.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Thank you .

Were in the process of moving the tank, so I hope everything goes alright with them. The clown in the pictures is actually about 8-9 years old. The other one (my first true saltwater fish) is heading up to 4 or 5... somewhere around there.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Fish head- Beware, yellow tangs need a 75!

And dylan, did you get this while I was gone? I think i woulda remembered such an awesome fish!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I've had that particular clownfish for about a year now. Like i've said before, it's actually 8 years old, we got it for free from someone we knew. Along with a 3 year old coral-banded shrimp lol. It's "mate" (non-breeding pair) is one of my first saltwater fish i've owned, and it's still here today.

You never realize just how big they can get until you stop seeing them everyday.

Thanks


----------

